# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Disablity for anxiety

## CeCe

I am wondering if anyone has ever filed for and received disability for anxiety/depression and if you had any results (received or denied)?  I have been thinking of doing this, but have never done something like this before, and would have no idea how to go about trying to file, and what all is involved, etc. Thanks for any feedback or suggestions.

----------


## NoteBook

Call your local social security office and make an appointment to go down and apply. They will request all your medical records (including psychiatric records) themselves, and they will send you forms to fill out. You need to be able to list meds you're taking, and doctors you're seeing for your condition. You'll probably have to have an evaluation by a SS doctor too. Takes about 120 days (more or less) to find out if you have been approved or denied. If you're denied you can appeal, or you can get an attorney specializing in SSD to try and get benefits for you. 

They won't take your case if they don't think you have one. If you get benefits you can earn up to about $900 a month, before any taxes are withheld. This means very few hours a week really. If you go back to work full time, then you cannot draw disability. If you do, then you'd have to pay any money not entitled to you back. Is can be very hard to get disability, even for conditions worse than anxiety or panic attacks. And if you have to get an attorney, it can take up to about 2 years.

----------


## Katie

I heard disability is hard to get for anxiety.

----------


## CeCe

Thx for the replies.

----------


## i just want luv

I' am pending' right' now, its' been quite a wait so far.
It is going for a lot of other bugs then just anxiety as well though.

----------

